# الكيبورد بتاعك بايظ ادخل



## Coptic Man (5 ديسمبر 2005)

*الكيبورد بتاعك بايظ ادخل*

*توفرشركة مايكروسوفت عندما يتعطل زر أو مجموعة أزرار

من لوحة المفاتيح الأصلية أو اللوحة بالكامل عن العمل 

لتشغيل هذه الأداه

1- اضغط الزرStart ثم Run ثم أدخل OSK وانقرOK 

- ستظهر على الشاشة لوحة مفاتيح كاملة على الشاشة يمكنك استخدامها

كلوحة المفاتيح العادية تماماُ باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية

2- تذكر أنه عند الضغط على زر Shift ستتحول واجهة لوحة المفاتيح

إلى المفاتيح المتاحة مع استخدام الزر Shift من القائمة keyboard

على الواجهة الرئيسية للوحة المرئية يمكنك اختيار عدد المفاتيح ونوع اللوح

Standard Enhanced بالإضافة إلى نوع ترتيب الأزرار

3 - من القائمة Settings يمكنك اختيار وتحديد طريقة إستخدام اللوحة

إما بالضغط على اللوحة العادية بغرض التدريب Click to select

أو بالوقوف على الحرف لاختياره ونوعيه الخط المستخدم












الموضوع ده اهداء لناس الكيبورد بتاعها بايظ :smile01 *​


----------



## ميرنا (5 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرسى يا هوت اردهالك يوم فرحك يا لماضه


----------



## Coptic Man (5 ديسمبر 2005)

*ههههههههههه 

لازم تفضحي نفسك انا مش رديت احدد شخص 

يلا اي خدمة*


----------



## Michael (5 ديسمبر 2005)

فعلا الفكرة دى جميلة قوى وسهلة كمان

وتخدم اكثر بالنسبة للناس الى عندها كيبورد انجليزى وبس
دلوقتى يقدروا يعرفوا مكان الحروف العربى ويعملوا استيكرز ويلصقوها على الكيبورد

شكرا يا مينا


----------



## mr.hima (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا ....مع أني الكيبورد بتاعي لسة مخربش


----------



## heidi (11 يناير 2007)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااو فكره هايلة *
*انا اول مره اعرفها *

*ميرسى يا مينا *
*ربنا يباركك كتير *
*ويقف معاك فى الامتحانات*​


----------



## marcelino (16 يناير 2007)

*خسارة مانفعتش عندى

الكى بورد عندى متدمر*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا كوبتك


----------

